# Problema con TV LG 32LC56



## Juapillo (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola. Tengo un televisor LG 32LC56 con problemas de obediencia jeje.

Hace 2 años aproximadamente, la tele empezó a apagarse descontroladamente cuando llevaba un tiempo encendida. Al principio era poco frecuente, al final se hizo imposible. Se llevó a reparar y decidieron cambiarnos la fuente de alimentación entera (120 € aprox). Volvió a funcionar como dios manda. Pasado ese tiempo, vuelve a fallar. Despues de meses fallando, ahora ya cuesta que encienda siquiera, y cuando lo hace a los pocos minutos se apaga sola. El standby funciona correctamente (creo). Cuando la mandas encender, parpadea el stand by (siempre lo hizo) y, si se enciende, bien, y sino, pues coge y se apaga, luz de indicador de standby incluido (aunque sigue pudiendo encenderse usando el mando a distancia).

Todo este rollo es para lo siguiente:
Vi por ebay que hay kits de reparacion para problemas parecidos a este, y que viene siendo sustituir varios condensadores de la alimentacion. ¿Sabeis si funcionan? (más bien, creeis que funcionará en mi caso) ¿y no tendrá alguien el manual que me lo pueda pasar y así ahorrarme 15 euros que cuestan los 5 condensadores con los papeles no?

Si no fuera posible arreglarlo, que creeis que me mereceria más la pena hacer: ¿Intentar venderla por piezas por ebay mismo? ¿Entera? ¿O alguna página de internet (soy de españa) que se dediquen a todo esto?


Muchisimas gracias por leeros toda la patata.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

Si tenés experiencia , le quitás la tapa , te fijás cuales son los capacitores de la fuente , los anotás , los comprás (que sean para 105ºC) y se los cambiás . . .  si no tenés experiencia , a pagar la reparación o lo que te plazca.

¿ Alguien sabe como se arregla una caries así me ahorro el pago del dentista ?


----------



## Juapillo (Feb 14, 2011)

No soy reparador de TVs, sino no preguntaría nada, pero vamos, se donde no tocar, que hay que desconectar de la corriente, dejar que se descargue todo etc etc. (estoy estudiando ing. electrónica)

La pregunta era si alguien cree que funcionará, qué capacitores cambiar exactamente (ya que no voy a cambiarlos todos), y en el caso de que sea imposible, qué hacer con ella.

Ya tenia pensado pedirle ayuda al padre de un amigo, que él si que tiene mucha experiencia arreglando aparatejos.
Lo único que si alguien sabría decirme si efectivamente así podría repararse. A un técnico no lo llevo porque me dirán lo que ya me dijeron la otra vez, a cambiar la fuente entera, que les cuesta menos; y no pienso volver a pagar tal cantidad de dinero para que me dure un año/año y medio.

Gracias en cualquier caso 

gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 14, 2011)

Juapillo dijo:
			
		

> ya tenia pensado pedirle ayuda al padre de un amigo, que él si que tiene mucha experiencia arreglando aparatejos.
> Lo único que si alguien sabría decirme si efectivamente así podría repararse. A un técnico no lo llevo porque me dirán lo que ya me dijeron la otra vez, a cambiar la fuente entera, que les cuesta menos; y no pienso volver a pagar tal cantidad de dinero para que me dure un año/año y medio.
> 
> Gracias en cualquier caso



Bueno si esa es tu razon,    busca algun tecnico que pueda cambiar las piezas dañadas solo de la fuente (no toda) te saldra mas economico, chauuuuuu


----------



## Juapillo (Feb 14, 2011)

Entiendo lo que me quereis decir, pero a ver: El problema se que está en la fuente porque ya otra vez dio exactamente el mismo problema y fue eso. El televisor, o lo arreglo por poco dinero, o lo vendo por piezas o todo junto como estropeado, o directamente lo tiro, así que tampoco tengo mucho miedo a estropearlo mas. Lo de los capacitadores lo digo porque, aunque parece que están perfectamente bien, como pandacba bien dice, vi por internet en varios lugares que es el fallo de este modelo de TV, que siempre se estropea lo mismo. Y en cualquier caso, cambiaría las cosas con ayuda de alguien que si que tiene muchos años de experiencia.

Fundamentalmente es eso: o lo arreglo, o va a la basura (o lo intento vender por piezas aunque dudo que sea capaz), así que... ¿Por qué no intentarlo? Sé que tengo todas las papeletas de no conseguir nada, pero...

Creo que se puede dar por concluido el tema
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 14, 2011)

Bueno si te ayudara alguien que sabe, se puede hacer, que fallen los condensadores asi tan rapido no me suena........... se dañan con el tiempo 5 o 10 años pero no asi de seguido (a no ser que los hayan cambiado por valores que no corresponden a los originales) pero bueno un Tv de 32 no es tan poca cosa como para tirarlo a la basura, intentalo y si necesitas ayuda pedila, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 14, 2011)

sugerencia, ademas de los capacitores desolda las resistencias mas grandes, y un una lija fina, pues lijalas (valga la expresion) muchas veces el sarro peude acumularse, ah y al soldar verifica que tu soldadura y tu cautin esten limpios usa pasta y de ser posible usa flux tmb, y a limpiar todo con una buena brocha y alcohol, saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 15, 2011)

Juapillo dijo:


> Y en cualquier caso, cambiaría las cosas con ayuda de alguien que si que tiene muchos años de experiencia.



Pues tiene alguien que le puede ayudar y sabe? porque no hacerlo???


----------



## Malilo69 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tengo un tv lg de 32" con el mismo problema, no enciende nada.

He visto vuestra guerra con el asunto del cambio de condensadores.

Y quisiera preguntar si al final el cambio de condensadores funcionó bien y la tv funciona.

Yo soy un aficionado a la electrónica y aunque no me dedico a esto he reparado muchos aparatos, incluso me he hecho mis propios circuitos.

sólo quisiera saber si funciona esto de cambiar los condensadores,

gracias.


----------



## Malilo69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hemos cambiado los 10 condensadores y todo funciona perfectamente, por 10€ y unas cuantas soldaduras,  tv funcionando


----------



## gongonni (Feb 9, 2015)

Buenos días, os dejo unos videos de muestra con la falla en cuestión. El audio va bien:











Tengo un televisor LG con ésta falla, lo tengo desarmado y la falla aparece cuando quiere. Normalmente pasados unos minutos de encenderla. No veo ningun capacitor reventado ni abombado.

Con la falla en pantalla he tratado de darle algunos golpecitos a cada parte del circuito pero sin ningun resultado. No sé de dónde viene. Da igual que esté puesta la TDT o el cable HDMI o el coaxial. Al cabo del rato, se estropea.

¿Alguien sabria decirme qué le ocurre a mi LG o por dónde debo empezar a buscar?

Un saludo

Fdo: un principiante en TVs.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2015)

¿como es la parte de atras,de plastico o tiene una chapa?
pregunto sin la tapa,donde esta agarrada la placa
el lg ,por ese pregunto


----------



## gongonni (Feb 9, 2015)

Es asi,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2015)

haa , si no tenia el blindaje te iba a decir que era falla de blindaje,
la falla puede ser 
ruido de las lamparas, mal soldado o desoldado algun conector de la lampara y eso causa la interferencia,
que interfiere en la placa,
cuando la lampara se calienta deja de causar interferencia ,ese mi diagnostico, pero puede que este equivocado


----------



## gongonni (Feb 20, 2015)

Actualizo con mas información:
El otro dia estuve comprobando los  tubos uno por uno y sí encienden y no tienen problemas (La pantalla prende y al cabo del segundo se para). También saqué el  circuito que los gobierna y testeé los transformadores y todos están  bien, dan todos aproximadamente las mismas resistencias en continua, su alimentación es la misma, etc.. Cuando la falla aparece las tensiones siguen siendo correctas. El  carril de "DIM" sigue enviando los pulsos adecuadamente tanto con la  falla como sin ella (creo recordar que tenía un Dcycle del 20% con una  frecuencia de 128 Hz. en ambos casos).

La pantalla ahora despues de aparecer las rayas, la pantalla se pone verde o blanca. El audio sigue estando bien. ¿Alguna idea de dónde podria estar localizada la falla?

Un saludo!


----------



## Gomjo Reise (May 1, 2015)

Hola, buenos días a todos. Posteo este mensaje para pediros ayuda sobre el tipo/clase de éste diodo que creo que está roto. Al realizar mediciones de continuidad, compruebo que existe en ambos sentidos, y tratándose de un diodo, no debería de ser así y por eso creo q*ue* está roto 
Quizás me equivoque y éste tipo de diodo permita el paso de electricidad en ambos sentidos, pero es por eso por lo que os pido ayuda. 
Muchas gracias! 

Se encuentra en una power supply (eay33058501) de una TV LG 32lc56


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2015)

Desoldaste un extremo para verificarlo correctamente ?


----------



## jllvmicrostar (May 1, 2015)

tiene toda la pinta de un zener, desueldalo , midelo fuera del circuito y observa si tiene un codigo


----------



## Gomjo Reise (May 4, 2015)

Hola de nuevo! He desoldado el diodo, y una vez fuera del circuito lo he vuelto a medir. He comprobado que el diodo está bien, puesto que mido 520 ohmios haciendo masa en el cátodo y nada al contrario. Por lo que el diodo deja pasar la corriente en el sentido que debe. He medido sobre la posición del diodo en el circuito y he obtenido 590 ohmios haciendo masa en la posición del ánodo (sin conectar el diodo, claro). Os voy a adjuntar el manual técnico de la TV lg en cuestión, pero en éste no aparece el diodo sobre el q*ue* estoy haciendo comprobaciones; diodo D208. Espero que os sea de utilidad este manual y las mediciones realizadas, y podáis seguir guiándome para resolver este problema.

También me gustaría decir que la TV no encendía, por lo que después de cambiar los condensadores que estaban en mal estado conseguí q*ue* se encendiera la luz de standby y pasara de rojo a verde... aunq*ue* seguía sin aparecer imagen ninguna y tampoco ningún sonido. 

Muchas gracias otra vez. Un saludo


----------



## josco (May 4, 2015)

cuando le das al power es cuando cambia de estado el led, de rojo a verde? la tarjeta de la fuente te da todos los voltajes?


----------



## danielito (May 25, 2015)

hola , yo tuve un problema parecido y resulto que era unas condensadores que hay alrededor de un regulador de tension en la main board arriba junto al conector de alimentacion, lo descubri enfriando la zona con nieve liquida.


----------



## multiplex69 (May 25, 2015)

hola, tengo una samsung ue46d6000 y no enciende (ni siquiera el piloto). Le he cambiado la fuente, y tambien la PCB. No hay manera. Seran bienvenida cualquier sugerencia de diagnostico... Si desconecto la entrada de la fuente a la PCB la pantalla led parpadea unos segundos. Gracias a todos.


----------



## danielito (May 25, 2015)

hola pues la verdad te queda poco que probar el inverter y poco mas porque es raro que no encienda habiendole cambiado la fuente y la main board, despues de haberle cambiado las dos cosas sigue teniendo los mismos sintomas?


----------

